# gaming off usb storage



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Depends on the game. Not a problem with simple games. But if it's a graphics heavy game then you will need usb3... or there will be a lot of wait time, and pauses for 'loading'


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*gaming of usb*

ok bob sounds good, the games are hidden object games and are around 300 to maybe 500 mb. I will chec out usb 3.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You could also consider eSATA if you haven't bought the drive yet. There are some enclosures that comes with an eSATA card if you computer doesn't have a connection for it. Basically eSATA is en external SATA connection so the HDD runs just as fast as an internal drive would.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

gdc said:


> ok bob sounds good, the games are hidden object games and are around 300 to maybe 500 mb. I will chec out usb 3.


I don't think you will need USB 3.0 for playing games at 300-500mb. The usual 2.0 should do just fine. eSATA is the more reliable option but it will cost you $$ and it's simply overkill.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I use a ton of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173042
eSATA enclosure at $28. Drop whatever size drive you want in it and you are good to go.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*gaming off usb*

ok now, Id say either one would be fine for what I want to do. I have quite a bit of these games and a very old computer. (and due for a new one) I had to delete some to get more space but I could always reload them . did I mention I have a very old computer. I am looking to down load all of the games 38 of them and use them when ever I want.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

We don't even know if his laptop supports USB3 and even if it does, you won't get any decent fps if you play AAA or even AA titles.

Paul

_________________________________________________________________
Enjoy massive daily discounts on cleaning and office wholesale supplies @
www.northlandwholesale.com


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hi pd lapd and longecrk, just saw this. my reason for this question was that my computer is old and the website i get the games from is a good one (so far ) and i want to download all my games and keep them and play them when ever i want without having to download to the computer. what is aaa or aa titles. i know i said this but the games are hidden object and only 300 to 500 mbs big. but im starting to collect quite abit of these games. 40 sofar lol.


----------



## jonn (Jul 22, 2013)

Couldn't you just store them on the USB and copy which ever one you want to play to your computer? I think thats the best option.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Since his computer is an old one, I would think it does not have USB3 ports.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

hello mt stringer, im working off windows 7 on a lap top but I also have xp. which carrys the games. this is a storage issue. with every ones response I believe the usb 3 is the way to go just not on xp. what is AAA and AA titles as PD Lape mentioned.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

gdc said:


> hello mt stringer, im working off windows 7 on a lap top but I also have xp. which carrys the games. this is a storage issue. with every ones response I believe the usb 3 is the way to go just not on xp. what is AAA and AA titles as PD Lape mentioned.


 I have no idea what he was talking about. Must be movies or something.

I have used an add on card for the PCMCIA slot on an older laptop with Win7 that gave me two USB3 ports. But, the card was problematic, sometimes making the system hang up or it wouldn't recognize the card.

I am typing on that laptop now. I need to upgrade.  It was a real bummer because I was shooting high school sports photography, and needed to upload my memory cards quickly during breaks or back at the hotel. Disappointing, I tell ya.

It was a card similar to this one. I don't recall the actual mfg.

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...F8&qid=1422504913&sr=8-7&keywords=pcmcia+usb3


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

gdc said:


> hi pd lapd and longecrk, just saw this. my reason for this question was that my computer is old and the website i get the games from is a good one (so far ) and i want to download all my games and keep them and play them when ever i want without having to download to the computer. what is aaa or aa titles. i know i said this but the games are hidden object and only 300 to 500 mbs big. but im starting to collect quite abit of these games. 40 sofar lol.


Sorry for the late reply. AAA titles are premium titles such as Skyrim and Metro Last Light. Those are games that need a decent computer to run. Since your computer is old, you are definitely stuck with USB2 transfer speeds which won't be enough to get good gaming experience for high-end games. For games that only take about 400mb to maybe 3gb of drive space, USB2 should be good enough. Get an enclosure put a 100-300gb hard drive and you should be good to go.

-Paul

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

PD_Lape said:


> Sorry for the late reply. AAA titles are premium titles such as Skyrim and Metro Last Light. Those are games that need a decent computer to run. Since your computer is old, you are definitely stuck with USB2 transfer speeds which won't be enough to get good gaming experience for high-end games. For games that only take about 400mb to maybe 3gb of drive space, USB2 should be good enough. Get an enclosure put a 100-300gb hard drive and you should be good to go.
> 
> -Paul
> _________________________________________________________________
> ...



The SSD drives are getting pretty reasonable. An external enclosure with one of these would be about as good as you could go with USB2.


----------

